
The Web development skills crisis - naish
http://weblog.infoworld.com/fatalexception/archives/2008/07/the_web_develop.html
======
neovive
I think web development is comparable to most other service industries. The
core concepts change very slowly over time, but the tools and technologies
used for implementation evolve much more rapidly and practitioners must keep
pace with "relevant" changes (ignoring the noise, of course).

Here are some examples:

1) Auto Repair: The fundamental elements of a car (wheels, engine, pedals,
brakes) change very little over time. However, the implementation or these
elements changes rapidly.

2) Medicine: The fundamentals of biology don't change often, but advances in
medical devices requires additional training.

3) Construction: Once you get past hammers, nails, and the basics; the tools
and materials change often. You also need to be aware of new building codes
and regulations.

4) Accounting: New accounting rules and regulations are passed each year and
require additional training.

There are probably many more good examples as well. The key point being that
those who are passionate about their particular field will be motivated to
continue learning -- leveraging their experience to remain successful.

------
gaius
_Experienced systems programmers will tell you that computer languages really
are all the same, and that learning Python is trivial if you already know
Blub._

No, I don't think we would tell you that...

